# Tappan oven thermostat



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a Tappan oven and the thermostat (it is thermostatic rather than an infinite switch) has a differential of about 240 degrees. Clearly this isn't acceptable and i cant seem to find *any* information on it with a model/serial number. Does anyone have any experience with finding the nameplate on Tappan equipment?
I'm more than capable of procuring the replacement and installing/calibrating it once i've found the information but twice now i've pulled it away from the wall and found nothing.

I'd also be satisfied with a universal type stat because this is a rental home and all i want to do is have an oven that works correctly.


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

Nevermind, I tweaked my google keywords until i found this:









I'll check in all of those places and hopefully it'll turn up


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you find it?? :laugh:

They do like to hide the info tags..... my GE tag was on the inside of the cabinet behind the storage drawer. For gas it would be the broiler drawer.


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

i haven't looked yet, its built in to the cabinets so pulling it out is a pain in the *** and i intend to leave it out and replace the stat next time it comes off the wall even if i have to pull the control out and take it to a supply house with me


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't imagine needing to pull it out just to find a model number. That would really be dumb on the manufacture.

Grab the knob and pull it off. There maybe an adjustment screw to fine tune the temp.

BG


----------

